# Shady area problems



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I am finally getting this common bermuda to spread and fill in areas of my lawn. The biggest issue I have is under the trees along the side walk and on one side of my fence which gets little sun. Is there a solution to get bermuda to spread into those areas or is there a more shade tolerant type of bermuda I can put out next season?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd recommend doing a flower/mulch bed or pavers in the low light areas.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I do have mulch beds around the trees, I could just extend the area around them. I would really like to do paver rings around the trees and put flowers in the beds.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like it would be nice.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I'd recommend doing a flower/mulch bed or pavers in the low light areas.


+1
You'll be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you guys, I need to start planning on doing this next year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

FWIW. There is a thread on shade tolerant Bermudas (use search function).

By seeded Bermuda ...what they said.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Cool I will check it out, thank you.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Also pruning the canopy of the trees higher (if you can) will help more light get closer to the trunk and can reduce the amount of space you need to mulch away from the base of the tree.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I thought about getting the trees professionally trimmed, they are too tall for me to mess with. I only lifted the canopy and got some easy to reach limbs. I am not sure the cost of this, may be cheaper to spread more mulch?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

There is always celebration, tifgrand, and tiftuf, as shade tolerant Bermudas.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> There is always celebration, tifgrand, and tiftuf, as shade tolerant Bermudas.


i stumbled across another - "diamond" berumda. haven't seen it but when i picked up my emerald of course i had to ask about what was available there in N. Atlanta.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Diamond is a zoysia matrella which is very shade tolerant. I've never heard of diamond bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Diamond is a zoysia matrella which is very shade tolerant. I've never heard of diamond bermuda.


Concur.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Memory fail. "Discovery" Bermuda is what I meant.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Memory fail. "Discovery" Bermuda is what I meant.


That I've heard of, but early reports weren't that high on it. I don't recall seeing any shade info, but it was apparently going into decline maybe in the third year and the growers couldn't figure out why. It is possible that they have found a solution now though as that was a few years ago.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Crimson2v said:


> I thought about getting the trees professionally trimmed, they are too tall for me to mess with. I only lifted the canopy and got some easy to reach limbs. I am not sure the cost of this, may be cheaper to spread more mulch?


You can go to your local rental center and rent a pole saw for around $35. The one I rent extends to 20'.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I could do that as well, just need to wait for the leaves to fall and see what limbs need to be cut.


----------

